# Contributory parent visa 143/173



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello friends,

Has anyone successfully got a visa for your parent through Contributory parent visa 143/173 subclass. If yes, I would appreciate if you can answer the following questions. I wish to bring my parent, aged around 69 years here permanently.

I believe there is a wait time for nearly 36 months for getting the visa, therefore if the parent becomes sick and decides not proceed is the application fee refundable, since the fee is considerably high. Would they process the visa for applicants even if the person is diabetic? She is presently on subclass 600 visa can she apply for 143/173 with the current visa and staying outside the country? Would she be allowed to travel to Australia during the time before the grant.

Appreciate any help or suggestions.

Thanks in advance,
Vinni


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi vinni23,

ill be going for this visa for my parents as soon as my brother or sister gets there PR(with in 3 months)

Yes you can apply from Australia or outside 
Yes they can travel on 600 

i don't have answers to other questions.

Be in touch to share info, i am leaving my number in ur Personal messages.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

vinni23 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Has anyone successfully got a visa for your parent through Contributory parent visa 143/173 subclass. If yes, I would appreciate if you can answer the following questions. I wish to bring my parent, aged around 69 years here permanently.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I haven't lodged any parent visa, just writing what I have heard and read.

After visa is granted the fees is non-refundable unless in rare circumstances. I don't think diabetes will have any impact on their application, however better to consult with others or wait for others to answer here. If your parent has Condition 8503 "No Further Stay" then unfortunately they won't be allowed to apply for another visa and won't get bridging visa unless you get this condition waived off (this is not easy and needs special circumstances for it to be considered).

Just a question: Do you pass balance of family test? You are required to pass this test before your parent(s) can apply for parent visa. You can read more about this test here Balance of family test.

A suggestion: Please try to go with subclass 143 as you will initially be submitting just normal visa fees which is $3670 and it will take easily 1-3 years so you will have plenty of time to save remaining amount for the visa and after grant your parents will have PR straight away. Also, they can include their dependent children (your (step) siblings) less than 18 years old without having to pay anything other than normal visa charges.

*PS:* Forgot to answer, yes they will be able to apply for visit visa while their application is being considered.


----------



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't lodged any parent visa, just writing what I have heard and read.
> 
> ...


They don't have any condition (Condition 8503 "No Further Stay) with their present visa being subclass 600. Does this visa get canceled automatically once the Contributory visa application is made?

yes, we do pass the family balance test. 

Since the application process takes around 1-3 years, we would like to know if there is a change in circumstance (such as deterioration of health or my parent decides not to relocate) does the initial application fee of $3670 gets forfeited, not sure if this is refundable?

Do you have more details on the cost break up?

Many thanks for all the wonderful suggestions. 

Best wishes,
Vinni


----------



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

Kundu13 said:


> Hi vinni23,
> Yes you can apply from Australia or outside
> Yes they can travel on 600.


Thanks - Does the subclass 600 tourist visa get automatically canceled once you make a contributory parent visa application?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

vinni23 said:


> They don't have any condition (Condition 8503 "No Further Stay) with their present visa being subclass 600. Does this visa get canceled automatically once the Contributory visa application is made?
> 
> yes, we do pass the family balance test.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Visas don't get cancelled when we apply for another visa while holding a substantive visa. They will be granted a bridging visa immediately however it comes into affect once the previous substantive visa expires and after that they can't travel without Bridging visa B.

I'm not sure about it mate, but have heard that one should have compelling reasons to get visa charges refunded. Other VAC2 which is higher is only payable if you want new visa to be granted.

I don't have much details about this visa, it's better if you can ask migration lawyer in Australia.


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

No way the cost is as less as $ 3670 

please go through the website

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/173-


I am planning to go for 173 for both my parents and the cost will be around 60k for both then when we apply 143 again we pay the second installment which will be around 60 k for both parents 

around 10 k as a bond from sponsor for the parent application when applying for 173 visa, 173 gives you 2 years to apply for 143 and your parent get medicare and working right as soon as they get visa.


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Settlement Guide: parent visas cost time and money | SBS Radio

http://www.salvomigration.com.au/bl...ry-parent-visa-173-to-143-splitting-the-costs

https://www.visaaustralia.com.au/family-spouse-partner-visas/take-note-parent-visa-fee-confusion/

I have no idea about aged parent visa but the 143/173 will cost around 100- 120 k for sure for both parents


----------



## Simon99999 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi All,
I have just submitted medical and all required to IMMI after ten years of wait for my mothers parent visa. I have two questions

How long does it take after medical is done for a visa grant?

Assuming my mom gets visa, she will be bringing all her savings with her, what is the best way to bring her savings ? Any restrictions on bringing money to AUS?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Simon99999 said:


> Hi All,
> I have just submitted medical and all required to IMMI after ten years of wait for my mothers parent visa. I have two questions
> 
> How long does it take after medical is done for a visa grant?
> ...


Was it Contributory or non Contributory visa ?
When exactly did she apply ?

Best way to bring money to Australia would depend on the amount involved and the country from which she is bringing
There is no restriction on bringing money to Australia as long as it is legally declared in the original country and is being brought through legal channels

Cheers


----------



## Simon99999 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Contributory parent visa 143/173; newbienz*

Apologies, don’t know how to reply in the thread. It is a parent visa not contributory parent visa. We applied in 2009. She will be selling her home when she moves to Australia. About 50K AUD in total. I don’t want her to pay big fee to banks for transfer, hence my question of what is the best way. Can she carry all or part of it and declare it at the airport ?


----------

